# Sweetheart clip



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I like this sweetheart clip mainly the band. Sort of Desi, Dutch - - ? What do you guys think?

Check out the neck area. I kind of like that, how difficult would that be to do? This would be for a standard not mini.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7MYn0Y9pyY


----------



## Rachee150 (Dec 28, 2009)

i had my standard in the sweetheart clip. It was pretty eaisy and i really like that cut. I have a pic of her with that cut in my album.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I haven't watched the clip yet, but the sweet heart clip is just yet another variation of the dutch trim, but the idea is to create two 'hearts' on the back and butt. It's very cute!! 

Difficulty really depends on your skill, if you're pretty good at clipping and grooming in general, and have no problems doing a normal groom then definitely have a go at the sweetheart, just take it slow, scissor in the lines if you'd rather; so you have something to work with if your'e not confident just shaving right into it! 
If you're not confident in grooming in general, then you'll probably find that shaving any pattern in is a lot harder than you expect, especially such a specific pattern as the sweetheart. Though I would still say give it a go!!! You can always change it to a plain dutch clip if you can't get the 'points' on the hearts right!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I love it too and I may take a stab at it.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

*Update with Pics*

So I did it. I went with a clip I found on the net. I used the diamond looking points that was listed for the sweetheart and dutch variations. Also around the neck I went straight around......Any ideas on changes, suggestions please I'm all ears. I was not sure what to do with her ears. I like them long but then again I like the textured looking ear. The Silver is really hard to capture too!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

*More*


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

It looks fantastic!
Better than I could ever do,
you should be very proud


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

wow, you've done a GREAT job!!! It looks really good!! I've seen the sweetheart clip done both ways; with the diamond in the centre, or with the points of the hearts meeting in the centre (and the V in the neck and tail, making two hearts; one upsidedown, touching int he middle)

Honestly, you've set that pattern in very nicely for your first try, it really does look good and you should be proud!! Most people make the band waaay too wide, or in the wrong spot, but yours is just perfect.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Thank you. I'm not sure that I can do those legs when the time comes, but it took a while. I started with a thin shape and then widened it. At first it didn't look right at all, I had to scissor the edges and blend it in.......She looks cute.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

She looks great! Thanks for posting the videos. I like how you did the diamond points better though. It looks more finished.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Thank you.....I am so green at this!  I will likely leave it to the pros every now and then, it's just going to be hard after meeting all these great groomers on here to find the right one!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

jak said:


> It looks fantastic!
> Better than I could ever do,
> you should be very proud


I am, still hard to believe but I just like you am not sure I can do those legs.....we will see.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

That looks great!! I don't think I am brave enough to try something like that just yet!!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I like it. I think you should explore it more and not take her to a pro. Teach yourself and you will save tons of money and have that satisfaction of knowing that you did it.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

You did GRRRREAT!!!! I'm so proud of you for trying. and you will learn how "balance" the clip .

WOOO HOOO!! 

Gloria


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

tintlet said:


> You did GRRRREAT!!!! I'm so proud of you for trying. and you will learn how "balance" the clip .
> 
> WOOO HOOO!!
> 
> Gloria


Thanks - yes I am a SUPER Beginner. MUCH CREDIT GIVEN to you PRO GROOMERS - IT is MUCH harder than I even imagined. And the scissors from this trim I did, I agree with you on that I'm ordering a GOOD set this weekend. Thanks


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

*Update.....EARS*

So I ordered a poodle grooming book that I hope will teach me more - it has a lot of information. (and lots on show poodles so I can keep up at least) 

As I look now at the trim I did - it's not bad but I clearly see my areas to improve. New scissors are on the way shortly......this I think now, does matter.

The one area this book IMO did not cover real well was their ears. OK this is the one area I see so many different looking poodle ears, and was hoping to get some pointers likes and dislikes from everyone. I love that full lush look STARS does - then I like the long.......and considering doing a short ear with Olie much later. Any preferences on this?


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Ears are 100% up to you. If you clipper an ear it take forever to grow back seems to be about the most important thing you could know. Wish I had known that BEFORE shaving Jazz's ears the first time lol. 

Otherwise if you're just trimming with shears you can easily jump from style to style, and change the shape at will without having to wait to long for them to grow back out. 

I like tasseled ears, I think they are sooo cute and Jazz had them for a while but I get tired of things so quickly and want to change the look... they took so long to grow out enough for me to do anything at all with them and they are STILL short. On the other hand I like longer ears that are somewhat rounded on the bottoms, I think I have a photo of that somewhere from when I got Jazz. She was a mess and went straight to the shop, didn't even stop at home first, to get a bath and FFT. I prettied up her ears too and they were adorable and neat and tidy looking. Very girly too lol


----------

